# Rj Speed..



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

Anyone heading to the Chicago Hobby Expo next week.. look for Rick Jordan of Bolink fame will be debuting his new company.... he has Three new Drag Spec kits.. All ready in Tower Hobbies... and he has several off-road bodies as well....

Billy


----------



## Mike Wilson (Oct 13, 2002)

Sweet, If there was local stuff around here i would look into it.

Oh by the way Billy, Hows that ProMod runnin for ya? Man i'm startin to miss that thing.


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

Mike we are working on a monthly race at Rockingham Dragway... i will let you know....

also.. i don't have the Pro Mod anymore....lol. Quain Stotts crew Chief wanted .. and got it.... they saw the electric car at the ADRL event.. and wanted me to bring it to the IHRA Finials... so i did... we made some passes on the main strip in front of all the IHRA officals.. they even repreped the track for us to get better grip..... after that they would not let me take the car home....lol.....

yell at me some time....

Billy


----------



## upon3 (Mar 7, 2004)

Hey Billy, did you sell off RSP to RJ Speed products? I saw that they had the Willys and Camaro bodies listed as their own...


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

No.. i did not sell it to him.. we have an agreement for him to sell my products thru RJ Speed.. same as i do his items thru RSP....

Billy


----------



## Butch (Jun 7, 2004)

Billy, is anything happening with the speed runs?
Butch


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

Butch.. i have been working on a date like crazy... problem is the strip is slap full... reguler shows plus rental for testing and tv comercials.... 

Billy


----------



## Butch (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for the reply and your efforts.
Butch


----------



## ziggy12345 (Oct 11, 2008)

Butch.

I have to post here before I can PM you


----------



## MarTay6 (Oct 4, 2008)

Anyone have contact info/website for Rick Jordan's new company? Anyone know what the name will be?
Or the names of the cars?
Thanks-
Wes


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

RJ SPEED is Ricks company name.....

www.rjspeed.com 

Billy


----------



## MarTay6 (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks! 
Wes


----------

